# SHOt



## 16701 (Feb 9, 2006)

Has anyone noticed any change with their IBS while going on the shot for birth control?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I'm afraid not, Im not getting the injection.Maybe you could try posting this message to the Womens issues forum.Or, i will just move it there for you.Done


----------



## 16701 (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you. I didn't even realize there was this board until tonight.


----------

